# Salary for EE PE in West Central Wisconsin



## schmidty99 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Folks.

Would anyone have insight on what a EE PE could earn starting out in West Central Wisconsin? I'm contemplating a promotion (sort of) that will get me back on the path to getting my PE (I have my FE). It would be for Telcom Engineering for a independent phone company where I'm currently employed. I'm just trying to make sure that if I decide to pursue it that I'll be compesated fairly. I make pretty good money right now as a network tech, and if I can't get the $$ I don't know if its worth pursuing. I would assume it is worth pursuing, but I can't get any numbers. My employer doesn't want to divulge that information for fear of me knowing what my peers make. They just say its a great opportunity and that I will make more money as I progress. I have an idea of what I would make until I became a PE, but I don't know what I would/could/should make when I am a PE and assuming those responsibilities.

If any one has any thoughts, it would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## benbo (Jan 18, 2008)

schmidty99 said:


> Hey Folks.
> Would anyone have insight on what a EE PE could earn starting out in West Central Wisconsin? I'm contemplating a promotion (sort of) that will get me back on the path to getting my PE (I have my FE). It would be for Telcom Engineering for a independent phone company where I'm currently employed. I'm just trying to make sure that if I decide to pursue it that I'll be compesated fairly. I make pretty good money right now as a network tech, and if I can't get the $$ I don't know if its worth pursuing. I would assume it is worth pursuing, but I can't get any numbers. My employer doesn't want to divulge that information for fear of me knowing what my peers make. They just say its a great opportunity and that I will make more money as I progress. I have an idea of what I would make until I became a PE, but I don't know what I would/could/should make when I am a PE and assuming those responsibilities.
> 
> If any one has any thoughts, it would be appreciated. Thanks!


I don't have any particular input especially for Wisconsin, but right off the bat it sounds a little funny that your employer expects you to make a decision on a job without knowing how much it pays. And I assume if you're interested you can pursue the PE without taking this job.

Is the PE a specific requirement for this job? Because in most cases the value of the PE depends on how necessary it is to the job. Otherwise, it may just be one factor along with education and experience.


----------



## schmidty99 (Jan 18, 2008)

That's what I think too (about the pay). If I took this job, it would put me on a better path to the PE than where I'm at right now. I would be working with our current engineer part time and working with a different group on telephone switching and transport equipment the rest of the time. Which then the engineer can endorse as part of my required experience. Then when our engineer retires (guessing around 5 years), I would be groomed for the job and should be able to hit the ground running. If I stay where I am, I would need to make some arrangements to work part-time with our engineer, and I don't know what management would say about that. Plus it probably wouldn't work very well. But getting that experience on the telephone equipment would be very valuable.

A PE is necessary for the job because we are a government borrower. If we don't have a PE on staff, then we need to pay a engineering firm to approve the plans and specs, etc.

Thanks for getting back to me.


----------

